# Total Warrior --booked



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Have booked my slot on the race Total Warrior August for the insane race 10km with 25-30 obsticles.

Because l am stepping up training and l am on a LCHF (Low Carb High Fat ..l have 20-30gram of carb a day) my diet has changed so much as has my appetite and l don't feel hungry enough for more food l have ordered my first protein shake looks quite good.

Yesterday l booked a B & B Llamas Pjamas looks fantastic about 11 miles away Shap everything else is chock full. Yes has llamas and all sorts. Taking CB will be to much stress that l don't need worrying about parking etc.

Have also taken advice sort of regards shoes and spoke to Inov8 about things and today has sent me into shock l have NEVER paid £107 (both were half price) for 2 pairs of shoes and have never bought 2 pairs of shoes at the same time. Think my limit was about £20 for the ones l still wear (sort of) got married in them first and second time round

Inov8 Bare Grip 200 (for the race) 
and 
Inov8 Bare 200(to train in), l found that when l go out it is cold about 7am and thudding round my feet froze it wasn't comfy. Walking barefoot in the cold to running in the cold is a big difference and ran in crocs couple of times, nearly broke my neck as well several times as they are slippery and not good. (bottom of the training shoe l ordered has a grip pattern of a skeletal foot hehehehe

All systems go now to turn the stagger of 20 second walk 20 seconds run repeated round the block into something that resembles running and not staggering and gasping



(EDIT if anyone has link problems can you let me know l will report it as a bug thanks)


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Those shoes look well up for the job. I used my fell shoes when I did a similar event last year and I kept moving ok when others were slithering all over the place. I used to do a lot of fell running in my younger days and must have had about a dozen pairs of walshies at least. Good luck with the event - and the diet, losing a few pounds will make it easier.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41P7vJ6X+QL._SY395_.jpg


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

the original and best muddy obstacle race, Toughguy - www.toughguy.co.uk - was on yesterday. if you want a challenge do that one - at the end of January, when the water is barely above freezing. any of these events done in summer pale by comparison.

anyhoo, as a veteran of a few winter Toughguys, some kit advice

yes, to decent grip shoes - Inov8, Walsh, Salomon etc - all do decent versions. and fit them with laces with knots in (they won't pull out of the eyes) and double knot them when tying - that way you have a better chance of them not being sucked off in the mud

do NOT overdress. wet and muddy kit just weighs extra and can be very uncomfy to drag around with you. best to keep moving to stay warm!

wear a long sleeve technical t-shirt as a base layer, and similar with some lycra running shorts - then wear an old t-shirt and something like lightweight nylon football shorts over the top. the technical base layers will keep you warm, the over layers will help against abrasion

some lightweight knee protection is always good - unless you like skinned knees!

fingerless gloves are handy for dealing with ropes etc

finally - smile - it's meant to be fun!!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Total Warrior will quite enough of a challenge for somebody new to this sort of activity :wink: 

Good advice on the clothing. I wore lycra shorts with an old pair of running shorts over the top and a helly Hansen long sleeved thermal with running vest over for my event (in early March) last year. And yes, do tie laces tightly and knot them.
You'll find that when you get completely bogged down some friendly soul will pull you out of the mire


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

here are some pics from yesterday's Toughguy

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/tough-guy-challenge-2014-pictures-1433956

they bring back many memories of nearly shivering to death, and the infamous post race "showers" :lol:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

l already decided agaist them ages ago will go home muddy!

Yup to laces lot of warnings on them with these shoes they not normal laces apparently...whatever normal is?

l am part of a team so hope we all help each other team leader made it clear he is helping folks not worried about winning. l just want to get round. Am getting excited about my protein drink to help me out l feel unfit on my morning run so will drink the protein before bed as a boost through the night

Clothes l will make a note of esp knee pads!. think only my shoes will be saveable after ot )

Many thanks for all advice the more the better.

Caro :-D


----------

